# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder > سوال: دستور بستن برنامه در C++‎

## mj_developer

سلام
من میخوام برنامم با یک دستور مثل دستور end در vb بسته شه.اگه میشه دستورش رو بنویسید
با تشکر...

----------


## محمد صادق

به نام خدا
سلام
بنویسید: (exit(0
که باعث میشه برنامه تمام بشه

----------


## SamaPic

براي راحت تر شدن قبلش يك شرط بگذاريد تا در برنامه هاي بعدي دچار مشكل نشويد.

----------


## afi_program

ببخشید متوجه نمی شم شرط برای چی؟

----------


## amiin1364

اگه تو cbuilder مینویسید :CLOSE خوب کار میکنه :لبخند:

----------

